# Name these mountains



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I put this on the photograph section,,,But no one seems to look at that much,
So I'll try it here.

I've got a new HD digital camera I'm learning how to operate and download
photos on the internet, So this morning I went out and took pictures.

See if you know the spot I was standing to take photos of these four
different mountains, and name them.[attachment=3:16pq6tz5]provo peaks-1.jpg[/attachment:16pq6tz5][attachment=2:16pq6tz5]maple 2.jpg[/attachment:16pq6tz5][attachment=1:16pq6tz5]maple mnt-1.jpg[/attachment:16pq6tz5][attachment=0:16pq6tz5]nebo mnt-1.jpg[/attachment:16pq6tz5]


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

Bottom pic is Mount Nebo

I think the others are around the same area by Nebo

Or it could Mt. Timp?


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Provo peak, maple mountain, and Nebo.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice job there Texscala,,,,,,,,,The third pic is of the top of Loafer.

I was the first one this year to get a truck to the towers on Teat mountain,
I took the pictures from there off my window mount.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Man, I should have guessed these pictures right off. I was on the same mountain this morning!  Actually, we were just one road over, but the view still should have been fresh on my mind. The only one I recognized was Provo Peak.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

I AM PRETTY SHURE THOES ARE THE ROCKYMOUNTAINS :lol: :lol: SWEET 40 POST NOW I CAN GO TO THE SECERET ROOM :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

ripndrag said:


> SWEET 40 POST NOW I CAN GO TO THE *SECERET ROOM *:roll:


I'm not even sure where that one is at. :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

THERE'S A SECRET ROOM???? I WANT IN TOO!!! CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW??? :mrgreen: :wink:


----------

